# 1999 hymer B class front mudflaps



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

been having a look at how I could fit front mudflaps and it looks almost impossible! has anyone solved the problem??


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Feel the same way about rear ones also :roll:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

hi - I have rear mudflaps fitted. They hang down from a cross member just behind the rear wheel and protect the step on one side and the waste discharge on the other. I am just in the process of replacing the rear mudflaps with longer ones ones made from astroturf.
I can send you a couple of photos if of any help?
As for the front though its difficult to see a mounting point!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just looked and none on my 2005 655.
Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't know about the Merc versions but i've got front and rears fitted on my Fiat B504. Didn't do it myself but it was a fairly straighforward job.

Pete


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the photos - although I can't see inside the wheel arch it does seem slightly different to my starline. Any chance of a pic showing the anchor points?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I fitted DIY front mudflaps to my E-510, there is a joint between the inner & outer wheel recess of the van body - I fabricated a 'bent' strip of aluminium to screw to the body & pop rivited the mudflap to it cutting a small bit out where the joint is, My van is in storage & I'm unable to get down to it to take some pic's for a week but if you can't find a solution let me know & I'll make sure to take a snap or two when I do go down to it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...best I can do.

Flaps are 14in wide by 12in high.
Fixed in place with 3 x industrial pop rivets. A thin section cut out of the top centre of flap to fit directely against arch. Black sealing compound used to seal the area between the muflap and the arch.

Note to self, must clean them up soon :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

cheshiregordon, thanks for the offer of photographs but seeing the ones from peejay will suffice.
peejay, thanks for sharing that info.
Norman.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

I tow a car and am considering fitting mud flat to reduce the muck that gets on the car.

Do they work? is it worth it?

Anybody towing a car noticed any difference?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't speak from experience, but you may wish to consider fitting a dirt skirt/brush which will extend across the rear of the motorhome as per the photo below;










There are two different heights available and they are sold in pairs at 122cm x 57cm available from our trade supplier Grove Products or 122cm x 40cm from our trade supplier Nova Leisure.

This hopefully should be more beneficial than just purely mud flaps, however you will have to have something to secure them to.

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I would recommend both:- mudflaps to protect the step and other bits under the van and the strip along the back to keep the spray etc off the tow. (I did wonder if the strip could be positioned under the van nearer the rear wheels rather than as shown)
I will be fitting a strip as shown by PH before the new season. I removed the rear hymer mudflaps I inherited with the van and made a longer pair from astroturf they work to my satisfaction. Still haven't sorted the front out yet!!


----------

